# eMMC 5.0 can not detect on 10.4-RELEASE



## Ekko (Oct 16, 2017)

I upgraded the version from 10.1 to 10.4, it still can not detect my eMMC 5.0 device. I check the driver related to eMMC(sdhci, mmc), I can not find the difference between 10.1 and 10.4.

But, the strange thing is that first I use linux to boot system and reboot to switch OS to FreeBSD, it will detect the eMMC device.

eMMC controller: Intel Apollo Lake Controller
eMMC storage: SanDisk 16G


----------

